# New Utah Boat Tax



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone else get the flier in the mail they are implementing a new boat tax for next year to fight quagga mussles?

Gotta admit, it ticks me off. I've owned watercraft for over 30 years now, not once have I ever actually had DWR spray off my watercraft. 

Additionally, this tax only hits registered boats... how many unregistered float tubes, pontoon boats, row boats, paddle boards etc out there pass from lake to lake potentially transporting larvae? Ditto duck hunters, shore fisherman... even commercial non-lake using groups like construction workers.

I think the fight against Quagga is a valid important fight, I think its unfair to apply yet another new tax against a singled out group of people, especially when the ignored groups can have as much or more of an impact on the spread of this (never forget, quagga in Electric lake didn't come from a boat... it came from a pipeline watertruck!!!)


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got the flier too. I know a lot of duck hunters that never use their boats anywhere but on WMA's but we are going to have to pay too. The money will probably end up in a general fund and get used for everything but Quagga control.


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

I feel the same way about snowmobile and fourwheeler registration for maintaining and grooming trails that hikers, cyclist, snow shoe'rs and cross country skiers use and then complain about the traffic.....


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Anyone else get the flier in the mail they are implementing a new boat tax for next year to fight quagga mussles?
> 
> Gotta admit, it ticks me off. I've owned watercraft for over 30 years now, not once have I ever actually had DWR spray off my watercraft.
> 
> ...


I feel for you boat owners.

Here's an idea - why not just charge an increased launch fee at waters affected with quagga, and use that money to fight the quagga issues at those waterbodies? eliminates taxing those who only use their boats for duck hunting, or don't ever boat on waters currently containing quagga.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

spencerD said:


> I feel for you boat owners.
> 
> Here's an idea - why not just charge an increased launch fee at waters affected with quagga, and use that money to fight the quagga issues at those waterbodies? eliminates taxing those who only use their boats for duck hunting, or don't ever boat on waters currently containing quagga.


 Because that would be the logical thing to do.8)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Anyone else get the flier in the mail they are implementing a new boat tax for next year to fight quagga mussles?
> 
> Gotta admit, it ticks me off. I've owned watercraft for over 30 years now, not once have I ever actually had DWR spray off my watercraft.
> 
> ...


Careful what you say..... they may make every pontoon/float tube/inner tube etc taxed...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have no problem paying an extra $10 per year, the problem lies in where the money actually goes as others have mentioned. Spencer makes a very good point but would make too much sense for them to implement. And to add to his idea, there could be a mandatory boat cleaning area at water bodies affected by the mussels with a coin operated pressure washer.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

But in Idaho under 10 or 11 ft they don't need the sticker- obviously they have high classed mussels that any pontoon, float tube or water craft under that length just don't meet their standards. Pretty smart mussels


----------

